# Bird feeder



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I made this bird feeder out of the scraps I had left over from the Bluebird and Woodpecker nest box projects. The top is hinged to allow for easy filling and cleaning. I added the perch as an afterthought. The suet feeder is held on with screws and fender washers. The suet is homemade venison suet from the deer I got last November.

I mounted it 6' high on 3/4 EMT conduit in an Elm tree stump, hopefully its high enough to keep the squirrels out, if not, I'll put some grease on the EMT. I just finished cutting the rest of the tree down today, you can tell by all the fresh sawdust on the ground.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's a few happy visitors.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You got some lucky birds around you.


----------

